# nginx + mailman + debian 7



## beyerservice (25. Juli 2014)

Hi, falls jemand das selbe problem hat:

Ich habe gerade genau nach Perfect Server Anleitung Debian 7, + nginx etc installiert (außer mysql auf localhost gelassen).

Dann wollte ich Mailman über 

http://server:8081/cgi-bin/mailman/listinfo

aufrufen. Soweit so gut. 

Wenn ich nun aber auf die in ISPconfig angelegte Test Mailingliste klickte (also cgi-bin/mailman/listinfo/test ) bekam ich nur von ein 403 angezeigt (ganz klein oben links in der Ecke...). mailman/admin/test oder mit der von der Installation angelegten mailman Mailingliste genau das gleiche!

nginx-error-log sagt dazu:

```
63 FastCGI sent in stderr: "Cannot chdir to script directory (/usr/lib/cgi-bin/mailman/listinfo)" while reading response header from upstream, client
```
Danach gegoogelt und raus kam:
SOLVED: Re: Running mailman within a domain
Also in der
/etc/nginx/fastcgi_params die Zeile

```
fastcgi_param SCRIPT_FILENAME $request_filename;
```
auskommentieren ( ein # davor)
nginx restart (habe auch mal fcgiwrap neugestartet) und es läuft!

Edit:
Habe gerade gemerkt, es geht nur mit meinem neu angelegten vhost, nicht mit dem appv_host (ist mir jetzt auch egal warum nicht):
Folgendes habe ich in ISPconfig unter nginx-Directive eingetragen:


```
location /cgi-bin/mailman {
               root /usr/lib/;
               fastcgi_split_path_info (^/cgi-bin/mailman/[^/]*)(.*)$;
               include /etc/nginx/fastcgi_params;
               fastcgi_param SCRIPT_FILENAME $document_root$fastcgi_script_name;
               fastcgi_param PATH_INFO $fastcgi_path_info;
               fastcgi_param PATH_TRANSLATED $document_root$fastcgi_path_info;
               fastcgi_intercept_errors on;
               fastcgi_pass unix:/var/run/fcgiwrap.socket;
        }

        location ^~ /images/mailman {
               alias /usr/share/images/mailman;
        }

        location /pipermail {
               alias /var/lib/mailman/archives/public;
               autoindex on;
        }
```
Vielleicht sollte das in die install.php eingearbeitet werden, oder bin ich der Einzige, der das Problem hatte?

Edit: außerdem musste ich ein 2. mal dpkg-reconfigure mailman machen, um wirklich die Oberfläche auf deutsch zu bekommen. Bei der Installation habe ich das zwar auch eingestellt (und zwar nur de) aber anscheinend hat das nichts genutzt


----------

